# Water Transfer Printing - Hydrographics



## Alex (14/7/14)

After seeing @Cape vaping supplies transformed Reo, I went on the hunt for this process. Amazing stuff.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY (14/7/14)

yip that's it. its amazing huw they di this

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee (15/7/14)

where u have yours done cvs


----------



## RIEFY (15/7/14)

coatit cape town

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee (15/7/14)

Was it expensive


----------



## RIEFY (15/7/14)

R450

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (15/7/14)

I thought i wanted to do this, but found a shop in centurion already doing it. pity. but it is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

Nightfearz said:


> I thought i wanted to do this, but found a shop in centurion already doing it. pity. but it is awesome.


Hah, have not heard from you in a long time. How are you doing? Still not smoking or vaping? That brother of yours is also too busy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (15/7/14)

I see you can buy a DIY kit to do it at home - http://www.mydipkit.com/index.html - a bit steep at $70 to start with, but worth a look.

@Nightfearz - where in centurion is there a shop that can do this ?


----------



## johan (15/7/14)

soonkia said:


> I see you can buy a DIY kit to do it at home - http://www.mydipkit.com/index.html - a bit steep at $70 to start with, but worth a look.
> 
> @Nightfearz - where in centurion is there a shop that can do this ?


 
They're in Hennopspark: http://www.h2oprinting.co.za/about us.html

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

